# مش لاقى عنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان



## BITAR (25 ديسمبر 2007)




----------



## wawa_smsm (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مش لاقى عنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*

أنت مش لاقى عنوان ... وأنا مش لاقى رد................!
هههههههههههه

هو أنا مش فاهم الرسمة أوى ... بس متهيألى ده MP3 أو ووكمان ...! ههههههههههههههه
:big68::big68::big68:


----------



## استفانوس (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مش لاقى عنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*

انا اعرف ان الموسيقة بتريح الرأس
مش بتعبو
صاحبنا ده حاجة مختلفة
ههههههههههه
انت عايز عنوان للموضوع يابيتر
انا اقترح ان يكون اسم الموضوع
اسهل طريقة لسماع الموسيقة
هههههههههههه​


----------



## سيزار (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مش لاقى عنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*

متهيألى احلى عنوان انه يتقال ههههههههههههههههههه

انا بحضر   للدش والرسيفر كمان​


----------



## سيزار (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مش لاقى عنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بيتر الف شكر ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مش لاقى عنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*



wawa_smsm قال:


> أنت مش لاقى عنوان ... وأنا مش لاقى رد................!
> هههههههههههه
> 
> هو أنا مش فاهم الرسمة أوى ... بس متهيألى ده MP3 أو ووكمان ...! ههههههههههههههه
> :big68::big68::big68:


*نجيب الكتالوج*
*الشخص يحمل مذياع موديل 1960*
*ويحمل له بطاريه سيارة على راسة*
*لتشغيلة*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مش لاقى عنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*



WALK ON ROCK قال:


> انا اعرف ان الموسيقة بتريح الرأس
> 
> مش بتعبو
> صاحبنا ده حاجة مختلفة
> ...


*عنوان مناسب يا عزيزى WALK ON ROCK*
*شكرا لك*
​


----------



## BITAR (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مش لاقى عنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*



سيزار قال:


> متهيألى احلى عنوان انه يتقال ههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> انا بحضر للدش والرسيفر كمان​


*ايه هيشتغل عامود ارسال تلفزيونى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا سيزار*​


----------



## mena2222 (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مش لاقى عنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*

*طبعا يا بيتر 

مع تقدم الايام 

لازم شكل الmp3 يتغير 

هههههههههههههههههه *


----------



## BITAR (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مش لاقى عنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*



mena2222 قال:


> *طبعا يا بيتر *
> 
> *مع تقدم الايام *
> 
> ...


*طبعا لازم يتغير*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مش لاقى عنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
طلع مزياع فى الاخر
الكلمة دى مسمعتهاش بقالى كتير
ده بيجيب الجزيرة يا بيتر ؟؟؟؟؟؟
وبعدين ايه البتاعة الى رابطها على كتفه دى ........... هو رايح يحلق*


----------



## جيلان (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مش لاقى عنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*



wawa_smsm قال:


> أنت مش لاقى عنوان ... وأنا مش لاقى رد................!
> هههههههههههه
> 
> هو أنا مش فاهم الرسمة أوى ... بس متهيألى ده MP3 أو ووكمان ...! ههههههههههههههه
> :big68::big68::big68:



*mp3  مرة واحدة 
الولا ده بيفهم
عسل اوىىىىىىى ردك بجد*


----------



## christ my lord (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مش لاقى عنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*الفوق دماغة دى بطرية عربية بيشحن بيها دماغة علشان يعرف يسمع موسيقة مش كدة بارضو *​


----------



## BITAR (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مش لاقى عنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *طلع مزياع فى الاخر*
> *الكلمة دى مسمعتهاش بقالى كتير*
> *ده بيجيب الجزيرة يا بيتر ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *وبعدين ايه البتاعة الى رابطها على كتفه دى ........... هو رايح يحلق*


*مذياع يعنى راديو *
*هههههههههههههه*
*وبعدين الجزيرة عايزة بطارية صواريخ*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مش لاقى عنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*



christ my lord قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> 
> *الفوق دماغة دى بطرية عربية بيشحن بيها دماغة علشان يعرف يسمع موسيقة مش كدة بارضو *​


*طبعا كدة هو احنا نقدر نقول حاجه غير كدة*
*د حتى كدة*
* حراااااااااااااااااااااااااام*
*مش كدة*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مش لاقى عنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*



سيزار قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بيتر الف شكر ههههههههههههههههه


*لا شكر على راديو*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## twety (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مش لاقى عنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ده الدش
والرسيفر فى عنيه

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مش لاقى عنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*



twety قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ده الدش
> والرسيفر فى عنيه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*دة عنوان*
*ام*
* تخيل*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مش لاقى عنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*

مش لاقى عنوان و الصورة مش باااااااااااااينة :smil13:​


----------



## فادية (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مش لاقى عنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*

انا كمان مش باينه الصورة عندي :a82:​


----------



## BITAR (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مش لاقى عنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> مش لاقى عنوان و الصورة مش باااااااااااااينة :smil13:​


*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*الصورة بانت*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مش لاقى عنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*



فادية قال:


> انا كمان مش باينه الصورة عندي :a82:​


*وانا كمان مكنتش الصورة باينه عندى*
*والان *
*بااااااااااااااااااااااااااانت*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## aboood (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مش لاقى عنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## كاكا (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مش لاقى عنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*

شكرااااااااااااا جميل جدااا


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مش لاقى عنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*

*لا هى باينه لكن أنت جبتها من سنه كام *
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*أكتر حاجه عجبانى وهو ماشى فى توازن والبطاريه على راسه موقعتش *
*ههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههه هههههههههههه *​


----------



## كوك (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مش لاقى عنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*

كول سنه وانتو طيبين​


----------



## BITAR (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مش لاقى عنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*



aboood قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*شكرا للمرور*
*هههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مش لاقى عنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*



كاكا قال:


> شكرااااااااااااا جميل جدااا


*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مش لاقى عنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*



sosa_angel2003 قال:


> *لا هى باينه لكن أنت جبتها من سنه كام *
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *أكتر حاجه عجبانى وهو ماشى فى توازن والبطاريه على راسه موقعتش *
> ...


*بالامانة الصورة طازه*
*هههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## twety (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مش لاقى عنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*



> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *دة عنوان*
> *ام*
> *تخيل*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 
ده وااااااااقع
بس مش واقع من طووووووووووله
هههههههههههه

انت مش شايف قناه الزيرة ولا ايييييييه 

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## s_h (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مش لاقى عنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*

الله يساعدهم و يقويهم 
شكرا على الصورة الجميلة دى


----------



## assyrian girl (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مش لاقى عنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*

*no i feel sorry for him
thx alot for ur picture
God bless you​*


----------



## gift (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مش لاقى عنواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*

:t33:


----------

